# Interface web para lib-virt

## fmsilva

Ola pessoal !

Ja alterei o kernel para arrancar com o lib-virt.

Agora procuro uma interface web para trabalhar as minhas maquinas virtuais do lib-virt.

O que recomendam ?

um abraço a todos

fernando

----------

